# HP Deskjet 6940 - arghhhhh



## lee101

I received the above printer this morning, and was hoping that it would just work easily, but unfortuantely it has not, here is my problem:
I have connected my printer to my router with the supplied ethernet cable, and then followed the installation steps, although when I try to print an error message appears saying that the print spooler was unable to connect to the printer, also I cannot connect to the web server through the IP address provided, this is where it becomes a bit weird
my router gives out IP addresses in the range of 192.168.0.x but the IP address of the printer,from Report Page print out page says that the IP is 192.168.1.1, so from what i can understand it appears that it has assigned itself an IP address, and become invisible to the rest of the network, as I cannot ping it either. It seems like it needs to be reset, although i do not know how to do this

Thanks, Lee

edit:it doesn't matter anymore, i've now fixed it, it needed reseetting, which is what I assumed in the firt place, so whyon earth they can't just put how to on the website i don't know, would have saved me a 30 minute phone call to their tech support (yes, i had to go as low as that), but for reference, anyone who wants to reset a HP Deskjet 6900 series printer do the following:


> 1.Verify that the printer is powered on.
> 
> 2.Press and hold down the Report Page button.
> 
> 3.While holding down the Report Page button, press the Cancel button
> three times.


----------



## DCIScouts

HA!  That's awesome, a printer that is shipped by the vendor which needs to be fixed before you can use it..., b-e-a-utiful! (bonus points to whoever knows the movie that's from )


----------



## lee101

DCIScouts said:
			
		

> HA!  That's awesome, a printer that is shipped by the vendor which needs to be fixed before you can use it


yeh lol, but actually that wasn't the whole story, i installed it and then decided it would be a good idea to make it have a static IP address (don't ask why, just one of those mad things) so i logged into the web admin, changed all the DNS and IP settings so that the IP was 192.168.1.1, i clicked submit, was taking forever so i hit escape, and that must have stopped it from fully changing the settings, so i could not access it at all then, i basically had to tell them to tell me what to do, i was on the phone for half an hour listening to a "top technician" in a call centre explaining to me how to ping with command prompt, i tihnk the moral of this is:
1. Be patient, and don't mess with stuff that doesn't need messing with, but it's les fun that way


----------



## DCIScouts

Less aggrivating though, too...


----------

